# The Cuts have come to Hocus Eye's photographs.



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 8, 2012)

The cost of keeping my pictures on pbase is getting too much for me now. I have too many pictures and have decided to delete about a third of them. Once I start I might go further though.

If you feel like it, take a look at my gallery and help me to decide which pictures to delete. No need to be kind, suggest whole galleries to delete if you like. This is my retrospective show of work going back to near the beginning of the century.

http://www.pbase.com/hocus_eye/root&page=all


----------



## weltweit (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Hocus Eye, you do seem to have a lot of galleries up there 
Do you mind me asking how many MB of images you have at the moment?

As to cutting, you have to be ruthless, I recently cut my own site down drastically, I literally cut everything that was not unique, everything that was similar to something already there, then I cut images that were just there without looking special. It destroyed any ides of a flow through galleries which I used to have as I usually only left one or two images per gallery.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 9, 2012)

So, for example, gallery http://www.pbase.com/hocus_eye/charo_jan2012 all the images are very similar, a woman, slightly closer cropped in the second three images. I would say as part of cropping the images you can keep one of these and I would chose #2 to keep. You probably need to move it out into a root gallery if that is possible and delete what was that gallery.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 9, 2012)

Cant you just put them on flickr? they charge a one off yearly charge, and dont have any restrictions on what you can upload after that.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 9, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> The cost of keeping my pictures on pbase is getting too much for me now. I have too many pictures and have decided to delete about a third of them. Once I start I might go further though.
> 
> If you feel like it, take a look at my gallery and help me to decide which pictures to delete. No need to be kind, suggest whole galleries to delete if you like. This is my retrospective show of work going back to near the beginning of the century.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/hocus_eye/root&page=all


 
Are you a BT internet customer? If so you get a free flickr pro account as part of the deal or has that now changed?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 9, 2012)

Flickr if you must keep them online pbbase isn't economical really...


----------



## weltweit (Mar 9, 2012)

Flickr ... hmm

So say you have 288 galleries with perhaps 10 images in each - so 2,880 images in total - How much would flickr charge you for hosting them?


----------



## paolo (Mar 9, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Flickr ... hmm
> 
> So say you have 288 galleries with perhaps 10 images in each - so 2,880 images in total - How much would flickr charge you for hosting them?



It's fixed price. You could have 10,000 or 100,000 - would still be the same money. About 20 quid a year IIRC.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 9, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Flickr ... hmm
> 
> So say you have 288 galleries with perhaps 10 images in each - so 2,880 images in total - How much would flickr charge you for hosting them?


same as it costs for 1 image...


----------



## paolo (Mar 9, 2012)

E2a: $24.95 a year, so less than 20 of our great British pounds. Cheap as chips. And has loads of features and community stuff that no other service has.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 9, 2012)

humph.. ok.. but I don't like flickr.. :-(


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 9, 2012)

weltweit said:


> humph.. ok.. but I don't like flickr.. :-(


why?

it's shite it's a pain but with Flickr uploader you can upload in batches it's actually quite easy to use so long as you ensure your rights are reserved and not under creative commons which allows Istock to steal your shots and copyright them... then it's fine...


----------



## weltweit (Mar 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> why?


 
I don't really want to takeover Hocus Eye's thread, but I don't like how the interface works, or how images are displayed.


----------



## paolo (Mar 9, 2012)

Plenty of 3rd party support for Flickr too, from mobiles etc. Stats features are great. When I get a sudden rush of views, I can usually trace it back to the exact websites that have been plugging my work. Good licensing controls as garf says, controls over what res you'll people see/download. Tis good stuff.

The only other service I'd consider would be one that supported transactions, so people could buy prints or licenses without me doing admin.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 9, 2012)

weltweit said:


> So, for example, gallery http://www.pbase.com/hocus_eye/charo_jan2012 all the images are very similar, a woman, slightly closer cropped in the second three images. I would say as part of cropping the images you can keep one of these and I would chose #2 to keep. You probably need to move it out into a root gallery if that is possible and delete what was that gallery.


That is exactly what I am doing. As for Flickr I already have a Flickr account, not a pro one though. I don't like Flickr at all. I also have a Photobucket account which is free and unlimited. By the way weltweit those alternative shots are not crops, that really would be a waste of space. In answer to your question, currently my  photos are using 3122 Megabytes after the cuts I have already made.

I am not looking for another online site; the pictures I have on pbase are not my original files, they are compressed versions of originals which are kept on discs and hard drives. I started using pbase as a 'shop window' particularly for the benefit of musicians who were a major part of my photography at one time, so that they could link to or even download them.

What I am doing now is just clearing out the shop window for the newer stock and giving people a last chance to look at the old stuff.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 9, 2012)

Edited to say I am down to 1854 MB after a bit of surgery. Pbase displays 3 sizes of your pictures, one of which is the 'original'. They suggest deleting the originals to save space. I have done this to several galleries which leaves the smaller versions of the images.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 10, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> That is exactly what I am doing. As for Flickr I already have a Flickr account, not a pro one though. I don't like Flickr at all. I also have a Photobucket account which is free and unlimited. By the way weltweit those alternative shots are not crops, that really would be a waste of space. In answer to your question, currently my photos are using 3122 Megabytes after the cuts I have already made.


 
So at the moment your annual cost is about: $US 83.00

As to the photos of the woman, I know they are not crops, but for my way of thinking they are too similar not to cut a lot of them - if you are looking to seriously cut into the size of your website.



Hocus Eye. said:


> I am not looking for another online site; the pictures I have on pbase are not my original files, they are compressed versions of originals which are kept on discs and hard drives. I started using pbase as a 'shop window' particularly for the benefit of musicians who were a major part of my photography at one time, so that they could link to or even download them.
> 
> What I am doing now is just clearing out the shop window for the newer stock and giving people a last chance to look at the old stuff.


 
Indeed, I see you have a massive amount of band photographs. I should think cropping that may be quite hard.


----------

